# Tips for getting back into running



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi all

I'm a 47yr old guy who hasn't ran since the back end of March. I've decided it's time to get back into it after several illnesses have thwarted my progress. Pre illness I was doing 5K three times a week just to keep active, any tips or advice appreciated 

Nige


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

Somethin to aim for again is www.parkrun.org.uk , a free officially timed 5k walk/run/race in a park near you every Saturday morning at 9am !
Just register on the website, print of your barcode & turn up whenever it suits you. You get a official time on the website, a Text msg with your time also.
People run, jog, walk, some go around with kids in a pram even !


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Take it slow and steady. I did similar earlier in the year, what helped me was the wife started for the first time so that slowed me down. I started after about 10 years off it, thing is I'm mid 40 ' s now but still think I'm mid 20s so was likely to go hell for leather, timing every run and running miles each day wearing myself out and get demotivated by slow times. Instead cos the wife was taking it easy I did too which was much better for me, times are ok now I run 3 times a week and enjoy it even though it is in hilly wales!!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

What about following something like the couch to 5k program? http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/c25k/Pages/get-running-with-couch-to-5k.aspx


----------



## fifer807 (Sep 7, 2013)

Really the best tip is to get out and run. Keep your pace down. If you have to walk, then walk. Its not a bad thing. Start with a manageable distance. Complete it with a run walk mix. Gradually you will spend less time walking and more time running.

Decide what your goal is, 5k faster or longer distances. As you progress consider introducing a longer slower run once a week or hill training (hard but gets results) or sprint / jog (walk) into the mix.

Too many people go out and start too fast, have to walk and then mentally give up. Reign yourself in and most of all , enjoy it. You would be running for you.

I got myself a garmin and as a bit of a tech geek enjoyed analysing the data afterwards.


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Parkrun is brilliant for this type of thing. People of all abilities turn up on a Saturday morning...from your Mo Farah's to people who are just starting running for the 1st time.


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Park run seem really popular for beginners getting back into it. I used c25k when I restarted running 🏃


----------

